# Xtreme's Trio Speedway



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm finally getting started on my 4 lane!!! Going to added more table soon.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco :thumbsup:

Nice, even lane spacing and smooth rail connections.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Changed the track a little. Still have a lot left to do..
















Mine track is no where as big as the track at the church is going to be...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Good looking layout,the extra length really does it up nicely:thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Are those 6" radius turns on the inside of the "banked" end? Which direction are the cars coming into that corner from -- the long straight or the short one after the esses? The short one would be better. Otherwise, whichever car is racing on the inside lane there is going to have a tough time keeping up. That lane doesn't get very much time on the outside so it's going to be challenging for them.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice layout, looks plenty fast.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice looking layout. I am missing the bank turn somewhere. all looks flat to me.

Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

0xx, there is a raised portion on the narrow extension. I don't know that I would call it banked.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Tk its coming off the long straight and most of the time I'm the one running on the inside lane with my nephews.. I just started to raise the far corner and have a few more to do..


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

ok, I saw the elevation Sorry/


Rob


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its just raised Oxx.. Trying a few things out to see how it works ..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

6" curves can flow good, or can be a royal headache. A lot of it just depends on where it is. My little table has (2) 6" 1/4 curves and one gives me no issues whatsoever. Heck, I don't even have guard rail on it. The other one causes trouble consistently, and I've gone as far as far as propping it up with a 9" curve to add a little bank to it and it still is a pain with spin outs. It just depends on what leads into them and out of them. Having them at the end of a long straight can be an issue, but if you're driving the worst lane all the time you will get used to it.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Had a chance to work on my track today..
















































This is what I came up with..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks pretty darn good and I can appreciate the simple elevation change. I'll bet it is plenty fast too.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job on the track.keep it up!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice long straights, and I like the solution at the left end!!! How's it run? Looks fast!!


----------

